# Anybody get this



## richardblack5 (Jan 7, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fracino-Piccino-Domestic-Espresso-Coffee-Machine-BLACK-/251278633540?ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:GB:3160

This sold on eBay for £186, absolute steal. Just missed out on it too! Anyone hear get it?


----------



## SadikYP (May 19, 2013)

The £181.99 was my Mrs.

Oh well, better luck next time


----------

